# Comunicacion serial con pic y labview



## nerioalonzo (Jul 25, 2009)

hola a todos espero me puedan ayudar tengo un problema con un pic 16f877 necesito enviar al labview la leido por el este es el codigo del pic :

#include <16F877.h>
#device adc=8
#use delay(clock=4000000)
#use RS232(BAUD=9600, BITS=8, PARITY=N, XMIT=PIN_C6, RCV=PIN_C7,RESTART_WDT)
#fuses XT,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,NOPUT,NOBROWNOUT,NOLVP
const int escala = 255;
const float v_max = 5.0;
void main(void)
{
int valor;
float vo_lec;
setup_adc(adc_clock_div_32);    //Enciende conversor
setup_adc_ports(AN0);          //Selecciona terminales
set_adc_channel(0);           // Selecciona canal
while(true)
{
valor=read_adc();            // Conversión AD
vo_lec=(valor*v_max)/escala;
printf("%1.3f",vo_lec);//envia dato al puerto serie,tx
delay_ms(500);
}
} 
esta echo en c ahora el prinf que me envia lo leido por el creo que sale es en ascii:
esa salida la envio a un max32 y en el hiperterminal puedo leer bien los datos enviados pero el labwiev no hace lectura creo porque este lee es en bits pero hay alguna forma de leer en labview codigo ascci o tengo que modificar el codigo


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lograste solucionar lo de la comunicacion????


----------



## broadcast (Oct 16, 2009)

yo tuve el mismo problema una vez y es por que labview necesita de unos drivers para poder utilizar el puerto serial seria mirar si ya tiene instalados esos drivers y eso se puede ver si labview corre bien el ejemplo que tiene de comunicacion serial


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 16, 2009)

a mi ese ejemplo ni lo abre!!!! cuando le doy doble clip para abrirlo me dice esto!!!

Es problema de driver o de q??? soy nuevo en esto de labview....


----------



## broadcast (Oct 18, 2009)

Buenas tardes

perdon por la demora, si ese error es por que no tiene el driver instalado, cuando instales el driver debe correr sin ningun problema.


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bueno ya solucione!! era el VISA!!!  pero ahora envio un dato(entero) y le leo en labview con un string, pero como hago para graficarlo???


----------



## atricio (Abr 12, 2010)

hola amigos una pregunta donde puedo encontrar los dirvers para la comunicacion serial


----------



## pollo rangel (Jun 22, 2010)

qiero controlar un motor  p a p pero labview me esta mandando los datos mui lentos y el pic nomas alcanca a agarar el primer dato


----------

